# Just hate it



## Charlietuna (Dec 21, 2011)

I just gave a bottle of my best merlot to my wife. She is taking it to my sister in laws home. The sister in law is a wine snob. & just a plain snob in general. I wasn't invited for reasons I won't mention here. 

The idea that I'm giving that person a bottle of my good wine irks me. But, I'm doing it for my wife. I'm telling her to give it to the husband. & not the sister 

The things u do for marriage. 

B


----------



## grapeman (Dec 22, 2011)

If she knows it came from you she will automatically dismiss it as inferior. Self proclaimed wine snobs have it already made up in their mind what is good and not. Sounds like you are wasting one on that woman.....


----------



## Flem (Dec 22, 2011)

You're right. You're doing it for your wife---and that's the most important thing!!


----------



## Angelina (Dec 22, 2011)

I agree with Flem. Hold your head up and be proud, She may be a snob but you have skills


----------



## KSmith3011 (Dec 22, 2011)

Those who CAN, do.
Those that CAN'T, become snobs.


----------



## Julie (Dec 22, 2011)

I agree, it really sucks but family is family and like my dad always told me, "you can pick your friends but you can't pick your relatives so make the best of it."


----------



## Wade E (Dec 22, 2011)

You can also pick your nose & your a$$! Bwaaaa haaaa haaaa!


----------



## Charlietuna (Dec 23, 2011)

My nose, I do pick on occasion, but the other, I'm not sure I've ever have (picked)


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Julie said:


> I agree, it really sucks but family is family and like my dad always told me, "you can pick your friends but you can't pick your relatives so make the best of it."


And you can pick your little brothers nose when he is sleeping and put it in his....yes I was a mean big brother


----------



## Larryh86GT (Dec 23, 2011)

This bottle of wine you are giving to your SIL is not similar to the chocolate pie in the movie "The Help" which I just saw recently is it ??


----------



## edv (Dec 23, 2011)

I feel your pain.


----------



## timber (Dec 23, 2011)

Your gift is to your wife, I'd remember it as such.
If she want's to share that she's proud of your wine making ability it may make her feel good too.


----------



## wvbrewer (Dec 24, 2011)

It shows that you are a better person than her sister, because no matter how she acted you still gave her a bottle of you wine. This also helps by keeping you in your wifes good graces.


----------



## Charlietuna (Dec 24, 2011)

My wife said the sister was suprised & acted a little embarrassed she didn't get me a gift.

Best part is my family is home from their little trip & its Christmas Eve. Santa will be here tonight for my two boys. I'm looking forward to seeing their faces as they walk down the stairs in the morning.

Merry Christmas to all of the Wine makers out there.
Brian


----------



## Julie (Dec 24, 2011)

Charlietuna said:


> My wife said the sister was suprised & acted a little embarrassed she didn't get me a gift.
> 
> Best part is my family is home from their little trip & its Christmas Eve. Santa will be here tonight for my two boys. I'm looking forward to seeing their faces as they walk down the stairs in the morning.
> 
> ...



You most definitely have that right, "Best part is my family is home" My husband and I will visit with his parents this morning and then this evening spend Christmas Eve at my Mom's with my side of the family. I have a nephew and niece, two separate familes, who are just rude to me and my husband but I give them each a bottle of wine and wish them Merry Christmas. 

My best part is Christmas Day, even thou I will only have one of my children here, all the others are out of state, it will be a great day.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 24, 2011)

TUNA,

Dare them to make one on their own better.

The will never beable to do it.

You win.

You knew that wine would be shared when you let the wife take it out of the house.

If you like this guy so much, why in the world would you expect that he wouldn't share something so good with his wife?

Speaking of wives, you may have went wrong when you told YOUR wife you were making wine. LOL. Guess it would be hard to conceal.

Solutin: Let her make her own wine. Then she can give it to whomever she wants.
Be proud of your creation, and next time, be careful where it goes.

Blow it off for the "Christmas Spirit" and then by a lock for your "cellar".

The good news is that someone is going to enjoy it. Even if it is only once, and only once.

I feel like dear Abby here. ROTFLMAO!!!

Hang in there Bro", we know you have a couple more stashed. When YOUR wife asks for a bottle, tell her you gave the last one to her. Find a friend with a cellar and let it age there.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 28, 2011)

If you really want to fix her, 

Put your wine into some competitions and get some medals. 

That aughta shut her up. 

if not, then just remember that tastes differ. The only one you need to impress is yourself.


----------



## Arne (Dec 28, 2011)

So, what did she think of it?? Arne.


----------

